# ACHTUNG: Drahtseil im Siebengebirge



## Steve122 (14. November 2012)

Bitte Teilen und so vielen wie möglich zugänglich machen: 

ACHTUNG !!! ACHTUNG !!! BITTE LESEN UND TEILEN DIE SELBER Mountainbike fahren oder Bekannte haben die fahren !!! Ich war gerade im eigentlich schönen SIEBENGEBIRGE mit dem Bike unterwegs.Hab die Abfahrt von der Löwenburg nach Bad Honnef Rhöndorf genommen auch bekannt unter dem Namen BREIBERGE !!! Es hätte mich heute fast geköpft ... es wurden auf dem ersten Stück schon mindenstens 10 Bäume quer über den Weg gelegt so das man sie erst im letzten Moment erst sieht und sich fast überschlägt ! nach der ersten Hütte wo es bergab geht und die erste Linkskurve kommt war ein 1cm dickes DRAHTSEIL gespannt .... auf KOPFHÖHE bzw HALSHÖHE ....Ich hatte zum Glück mein LEATT BRACE an (Genickschutz) sonst wäre die Sache bestimmt nicht so glimpflich abgelaufen.Bin mit dem Genickschutz hängengeblieben und den Hang hinunter gestürzt.Soweit ist alles gut gegangen ... Also Leute bitte teilen und weitersagen damit euch und anderen Freunden von euch nicht das gleiche passiert wie mir ! ICH HATTE EXTREMES GLÜCK das nix schlimmeres passiert ist.Ich weiß nicht ob es ein EINZELFALL ist da ich nur dort unterwegs war.Seid vorsichtig und fahrt vorrausschauend ! echt übel was dort abgeht im Siebengebirge im moment.Man hat ja schon öfters davon gehört und nun hat es mich getroffen ! ich hoffe ihr nehmt diese Sache erst !!! Danke im vorraus schon mal für teilen und weitersagen ! wir wollen ja alle heil unten ankommen denke ich ! MFG MARCUS


----------



## Tazz (14. November 2012)

Ich hoffe Du hast die Geschichte auch der Polizei erzählt ...

Freue mich das Du es gut überstanden hast 

Lieben Gruß
Renate


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steve122 (14. November 2012)

War ein Bekannter von mir,  mal sehen ob der sich hier auch äußert. 

Gruß 
Stephan 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fabian93 (14. November 2012)

Bei der Polizei war er schon ?


----------



## Komodo3000 (14. November 2012)

Unfassbar - hoffentlich wurde die Polizei informiert! 

Gute Besserung an Deinen Bekannten, auch wenn es glimpflich ausgegangen zu sein scheint.


----------



## MatzeMD (14. November 2012)

Den Verursacher dieser "Falle", sollte man wegen versuchtem Mord verknacken. Wer so was macht, rechnet bewusst mit dem Tod der biker.


----------



## Mc Wade (14. November 2012)

Bin über die Breiberge heute in drei Varianten nach Rhöndorf runter...zwischen 10:00 - 14:00 Uhr.... habe nichts dergleichen festgestellt !
Tretschbachtal, Nachtigallental, Lohrberg, Nonnenstromberg alles frei 
VG
Wade


----------



## sun909 (15. November 2012)

Hi,
wir waren dort Dienstag abend und hatten auch keine Probleme. 

Ggf. ist das ja hilfreich. Ihr wart aber nicht zufällig letztes WE am Drachenfels unterwegs und habt den Herrn Wanderer verschreckt? 

gute Besserung an den Kollegen!
grüße
sun909


----------



## PeterWanderer (15. November 2012)

MatzeMD schrieb:


> Den Verursacher dieser "Falle", sollte man wegen versuchtem Mord verknacken. Wer so was macht, rechnet bewusst mit dem Tod der biker.



Hoffentlich wird der Kerl geschnappt, der so was macht. Das geht überhaupt nicht (egal, ob MTB dort erlaubt ist oder nicht). Meine Zeugenaussage hättet Ihr, wenn ich jemals einen bei so was erwische. 

10 Baumstämme und ein dickes Drahtseil: Sowas kann man doch nicht unbemerkt anbringen.


----------



## zett78 (15. November 2012)

Ist die Polizei mittlerweile informiert??

Wurde das ganze dokumentiert??  Fotos??

Seltsame Geschichte


----------



## AndiBonn86 (15. November 2012)

Die Leute die heute ne Tour drehen (ich kann leider net), können ja mal die Lage peilen und berichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Exekuhtot (15. November 2012)

Ich würde auf jeden Fall eine Anzeigen wegen versuchten Mordes stellen. Der Täter sollte dafür in den Bau wandern.


----------



## kandyman (15. November 2012)

Gefallene Bäume und ein Drahtseil - seid ihr an einem Schild mit "BETRETUNGSVERBOT FORSTARBEITEN LEBENSGEFAHR" vorbeigeballert? 

Andere Frage, warum fährt man mit Leatt Brace und (ich nehme an) Fullfacehelm abseits gesperrter DH- oder FR-Strecken?


----------



## Kandaru (15. November 2012)

Hi Leute !!!!

Ich bin der Fahrer dem das passiert ist ! es war gestern den 14.11 um ca 14:15 uhr passiert ! habe natürlich alle stämme entfernt damit nicht jmd anderes sich überschlägt oder einem etwas passiert ! hatte leider kein telefon dabei sonst gäbe es doku fotos ! werde morgen da ich mich garnicht bewegen kann heute zur polizei fahren... werde auch eine anzeige erstatten aber habe das gefühl schon das da nicht viel passieren wird ! ich wollte mit meinem post andere biker warnen das sie vorsichtig sind ! @ kandyman ich bin 27 jahre alt stehe im berufsleben und hab immer den gedanken im kopf SAFETY FIRST !! grad bei dem sport den wir ausüben denke ich ist immer erforderlich gewisse schutzkleidung zu tragen ... aber das ist ja auch jedem selber überlassen ich will auf jeden fall nicht irgendwann querschnittsgelähmt da stehen oder sonstige unnötige verletzungen zu ziehen die nicht hätte umgehen können!

trotzdem danke für eure aufmerksamkeit !

gruß marcus


----------



## Edged (15. November 2012)

Rechtschreibung, Grammatik und Interpunktion sind kein Spielplatz für Individualismus ...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (15. November 2012)

... und in diesem Zusammenhang von elementarer Relevanz!!


----------



## Edged (15. November 2012)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> ... und in diesem Zusammenhang von elementarer Relevanz!!


Doch, weil solch geringschätzend dahingerotztes Geschreibsel nicht zum Lesen animiert.

Zurück zum Thema:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett78 (15. November 2012)

verstehe es trotzdem nicht: ohne handy unterwegs?? und dann die dh Fraktion.
was macht ihr bei einer fraktur? rauchzeichen?

schade, dass die Fotos fehlen.


----------



## Kandaru (15. November 2012)

vergessen im auto! ist auch nicht meine art habs meistens bei !


----------



## MTB-Hölli (18. November 2012)

unfassbar, bin da gestern auch runter, so gegen 15:00, mir ist nichts aufgefallen, aber als ich das gelesen habe, kann ich über die "mit´m-Regenschirm-vom-Rad-Hol-Versuch" nur noch schmulzeln..."  Was ist da los im 7-G. Junge, Junge... :-(


----------



## Deleted 132705 (18. November 2012)

wenn sowas auf local-trails bei uns auftritt bete ich nur drum, das ich solch helden mal bei der "arbeit" erwische... in dem falle gibts selbstjustiz. das ist fakt!


----------



## Ferkelmann (19. November 2012)

Waren am Samstag unter anderem auf dem Tütberg im Bergischen und ein Trail ist, ich kenne es echt nicht anders, regelmäßig zugelegt mit mehr oder weniger dicken Holzstämmen, aber der Eine direkt hinter dem Anderen. Die meisten aber so groß und rechtwinklig zum Trail, daß es fast schon Spaß macht 

Das Thema mit der (echten) Fallenstellerei hatten wir dann aber auch. K.A. zu was ich im Effekt fähig wäre, am eigenen Seil nackt an den nächsten Baum binden und stehen lassen wäre das mindeste


----------



## soka70 (3. Dezember 2012)

..... ist heute übrigens Tages-Thema bei Radio Bonn Rhein-Sieg!!!

eine ausführliche Darstellung ist für 17.15 Uhr angekündigt, der MTB´ler wurde interviewt und der Vorfall liegt der Polizei vor, die wegen versuchter Körperverletzung ermitteln.


----------



## zett78 (3. Dezember 2012)

http://www.radiobonn.de/bonn/rb/827935/news/bonn_rhein-sieg


----------



## supasini (3. Dezember 2012)

Zitat============================================================

KOTTENFORST/SIEBENGEBIRGE
Fallen für Mountainbiker in den Wäldern


Im Kottenforst und im Siebengebirge haben es bislang unbekannte Fallensteller auf Mountainbike
-Fahrer abgesehen. *Sie stören sich offenbar an den rasanten Mountainbikern, die oft auf 
Wanderwegen oder abseits der Piste unterwegs sind.*

In mindestens zwei Fällen im letzten Halbjahr legten Fallensteller Steine und Äste in den Weg 
der Mountainbiker. Vor gut zwei Wochen wurde ein 27-jähriger Mountainbiker sogar von einem 
gespanntem Draht vom Sattel geholt, blieb dabei aber wie durch ein Wunder ohne ernsthafte 
Verletzungen.

Die Polizei ermittelt nun wegen gefährlicher Körperverletzung und bittet Zeugen, sich zu melden.

==========================================================Ende Zitat

Fettdruck: Hervorhebung von mir.
Das Gerücht des Abseits-der-Wege-fahrens von Mountainbikern ist irgendwie nicht auszurotten. 
Ich finde, jeder, der dieses Gerücht weiter verbreitet, sollte gezwungen werden, das mal auszuprobieren!


----------



## Ferkelmann (3. Dezember 2012)

Mich störte eher das "rasant" in dem Kurzbericht. Rasant ist für die meisten Nichtbiker gleichbedeutend mit rücksichtslos.

Das mit dem Abseits-der-Wege interpretierst Du rein.


----------



## supasini (3. Dezember 2012)

naja, wie willst du denn "abseits der Piste" anders interpretieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (3. Dezember 2012)

Brauchen uns ja nicht in Spitzfindigkeiten verlieren, aber ich lese nicht zwingend draus, daß hier durchs Unterholz gebolzt wird.
Zumindest werden in dem Bericht gleich schon mal einige der klassischen Argumente gegen MTB´ler vorgelegt. Sind rasant und machen den Wanderern ihre Strecken streitig.


Edit: Gibts da eine Mediathek, wo man sich das später mal anhören kann?


----------



## zett78 (4. Dezember 2012)

http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de...aht-in-Kopfhoehe-ueber-Weg-article919132.html


----------



## Ferkelmann (4. Dezember 2012)

Guter Bericht und vor allem nicht mit Zeigefinger auf die Biker


----------



## AndiBonn86 (4. Dezember 2012)

Hmm den Weg auf dem Bild kann ich gerade nicht zuordnen... vielleicht jemand von euch? Scheint ja irgendwie nah an der Häusergrenze zu sein


----------



## Kandaru (4. Dezember 2012)

das bild ist ein archivbild!!!also uralt!!


----------



## zett78 (4. Dezember 2012)

Kandaru schrieb:


> das bild ist ein archivbild!!!also uralt!!



auch gut an den bikes zu ekennen 

zudem mussten da die Lenker noch so schmal wie möglich sein


----------



## Ferkelmann (4. Dezember 2012)

Also vorhin war noch ein anderes Bild, mit einem einzelnen Radler drauf.
Jetzt hier Horden von Radlern abzubilden ist, aus unserer Perspektive, wieder unkonstruktiv.


----------



## flyfisher (4. Dezember 2012)

Eine bodenlose Sauerei, so etwas!
Ist mein Albtraum, wobei ich die Nummer mit den Baumstämmen auch kenne.

Natürlich sind wir meist auf den Wanderwegen unterwegs und manchmal auch abseits dieser 'Pisten'.
Was da legal ist und was nicht, ist nicht so sehr das Problem.

Das Problem sind die Auswüchse der von Asi-Bikern 'traumatisierten' Spaziergängern und der ewigen Recht-Habern bzw. VorfahrtBeharrern ( und bedeutet es auch noch so viel Lenkradgekurbel für alle Beteiligten).
Bad Honnef hat einige solcher Typen zu bieten!! (Wohne seit 3 Jahren hier, 48,  seit fast 20 Jahren MTBler, bike, wenn, ausschließlich morgens unter der Woche)

Es hilft nur eines:
- Höflich und rücksichtsvoll sein!
- Lange vor den Fussläufigen auf Schrittgeschwindigkeit reduzieren und mit ebendieser und einem freundlichen 'Guten Tag' vorbeifahren oder auch -schieben.
- Einen positiven Eindruck hinterlassen.

Das 7G wird von sehr vielen Leuten frequentiert - Alle müssen miteinander auskommen.
Leben und leben lassen.
Bitte.

Ich will nicht auch noch im Wald das Honnefer Ordnungsamt (alleine der Name erzeugt schon Schmerzen) haben!


----------



## Dart (4. Dezember 2012)

flyfisher schrieb:


> Es hilft nur eines:
> - Höflich und rücksichtsvoll sein!
> - Lange vor den Fussläufigen auf Schrittgeschwindigkeit reduzieren und mit ebendieser und einem freundlichen 'Guten Tag' vorbeifahren oder auch -schieben.
> - Einen positiven Eindruck hinterlassen.
> ...


 


Genau mein Denken und Handeln, wie auch das aller mir Bekannten aus dem Forum. Ich habe auf den Touren, die übers Forum organisiert wurden (egal ob LMB oder in den Threads), noch nie andere Verhaltensweisen auf den Trails gesehen.

Ich glaube jedoch, dass man die anders handelnden hier in dem Forum nicht erreicht. Da hilft halt nur diese auf den Trais direkt ansprechen.

P.S. dem Verunfallten natürlich alles Gute!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## payne (4. Dezember 2012)

Das war sicher ein Jäger sind doch alles kranke.


----------



## SebDuderino (4. Dezember 2012)

Das wäre ja nun eigentlich mal eine gute Gelegenheit, um sich für eine legale Strecke im Siebengebirge einzusetzen. Die Medien erzeugen gerade Aufmerksamkeit für das Thema und der Bericht im Generalanzeiger deutet ja an, dass man nicht immer nur die Fahrer als die Schuldigen ansieht. In anderen Städten hat das mit oder ohne Hilfe des DIMB auch funktioniert (siehe Heidelberg, Boppard oder im neuesten Fall Bad Ems). Fakt ist ja, dass es so eigentlich nicht weiter gehen kann und es genug DH/FR-Interessierte gibt. Fakt ist auch, dass sich manche davon bisher nicht gerade vorbildlich verhalten haben. Aber ich finde gerade darum müsste eigentlich ein Angebot geschaffen werden, damit diejenigen nicht mehr auf Wanderwegen unterwegs sind. Und ich glaube auf jeden Fall dass ein solches Angebot die angespannte Interessenlage im Siebengebirge auflockern könnte.


----------



## Dreck Jack (4. Dezember 2012)

das ist ne sauereisowas kenn ich eigentlich nur vom enduro mit dem Möp 
sofort in den nächsten Hochsitz *******n....lol


----------



## Ferkelmann (4. Dezember 2012)

Gute Idee.
Weiß jemand, wie die Eigentümerlage dort ist?


----------



## Splash (4. Dezember 2012)

Ein Grossteil des 7GB befindet sich im Besitz des VVS, die dürften an der Idee wenig finden. Zudem greift ab 2013 auch das neue Wegekonzept, wonach noch weniger Wege für Biker legal sind ...


----------



## Pizzaplanet (4. Dezember 2012)

payne schrieb:


> Das war sicher ein Jäger sind doch alles kranke.



ich hoffe du hast den  oder nen anderen smiley vergessen der das als Ironie kennzeichnen soll.

sonst kannst du mal vorbei kommen, dann lernst du mal Jäger kennen 
musst nur gesellig und sehr trinkfest sein.... dann wirst du auch sehen was die von solchen Aktionen halten. ich hoffe immer noch das die deppen die das bei uns auch mal gemacht haben denen oder unserem Forstarbeiter begegnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kandaru (5. Dezember 2012)

also das mit der legale strecke und so will ich jetzt uach in angriff nehmen ! habe so an ein spendenkonto der freiwilligen biker gemeinschaft gedacht als kleines zeichen oder den goodwill efekt zu erzielen bei den behürden ! mal sehen wie die resonanz ist darauf !


----------



## Ferkelmann (5. Dezember 2012)

@Pizzaplanet Ich habe einen Jäger im Kollegenkreis. Im normalen Umgang durchaus ein unauffälliger Zeitgenosse, wenn auch mit stark ausgeprägten Geltungsbedürfnis. Bzgl. Waldnutzung deckt sich seine Auffassung ziemlich stark mit dem Erstentwurf der Gesetzesvorlage in Hessen. In meiner frisch dazugewonnenen Verwandtschaft habe ich auch jemanden, der den Jagdschein machen will und dem es definitiv als Hauptanreiz auf den Waffenbesitz ankommt.
Also ich glaube auch nicht, daß das ein Jäger war. Aber ich persönlich halte zumindest einen großen Teil der Jägerschaft für schießgeil und borniert.

Sorry für off topic


----------



## sun909 (5. Dezember 2012)

Kandaru schrieb:


> also das mit der legale strecke und so will ich jetzt uach in angriff nehmen ! habe so an ein spendenkonto der freiwilligen biker gemeinschaft gedacht als kleines zeichen oder den goodwill efekt zu erzielen bei den behürden ! mal sehen wie die resonanz ist darauf !



Tritt der lokalen DIMB bei, nächstes Jahrestreffen ist am 11.12. in Bonn.

schönen gruß
C.


----------



## Marc B (5. Dezember 2012)

Wo und wann ist das Treffen der DIMB in Bonn? Kann man da auch als Interessent hingehen?


----------



## Eifelwolf (5. Dezember 2012)

Marc B schrieb:


> Wo und wann ist das Treffen der DIMB in Bonn? Kann man da auch als Interessent hingehen?



Nein, es ist eine satzungskonforme Mitgliederversammlung. Schaust Du hier. Aber Du kannst ja bis zum 11.12. noch der DIMB beitreten. Ist ja eh ein Unding, dass DU da nicht drin bist...


----------



## Marc B (5. Dezember 2012)

Stimmt, das sollte ich mal nachholen  Habe leider gesehen, dass ich am 11. Dezember leider schon verplant bin. Wie oft finden die DIMB Treffen hier denn so statt?


----------



## Eifelwolf (5. Dezember 2012)

Marc B schrieb:


> Stimmt, das sollte ich mal nachholen



Unbedingt! 



Marc B schrieb:


> .. Wie oft finden die DIMB Treffen hier denn so statt?



Es ist ja eine formelle Mitgliederversammlung, kein Treffen in Form eines Stammtisches - auch wenn die Themen schon einmal Richtung Stammtisch abschweifen können . Insofern also einmal im Jahr, genauso wie die DIMB-Mitgliederversammlung auf Bundesebene. Besuchst Du beide, sind es schon zwei. Bist Du in der DIMB aktiv tätig, werden es schon drei . Und bei Bedarf sitzt die DIMB sowieso zusammen, es sei es auf regionaler oder bundesweiter Ebene.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (5. Dezember 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> @Pizzaplanet Ich habe einen Jäger im Kollegenkreis...
> 
> In meiner frisch dazugewonnenen Verwandtschaft habe ich auch jemanden, der den Jagdschein machen will und dem es definitiv als Hauptanreiz auf den Waffenbesitz ankommt.
> Also ich glaube auch nicht, daß das ein Jäger war. Aber ich persönlich halte zumindest einen großen Teil der Jägerschaft für schießgeil und borniert.
> ...



und dank Leuten die so denken wie du haben die MTB´ler nen besch...denen Ruf.
Denn nur weil du 2 Jäger kennst und du denkst das wären Deppen (nicht jeder kann jeden ab egal welchem Hobby er nachgeht) sind gleich alle Jäger dumm, Waffengeil, borniert 

In deiner kleinnen Welt scheint das ja der Fall zu sein, aber glaub mir ich kenne nicht nur Jäger bei uns im Ort, nicht nur bei uns im Kreis.
Die bekannten Jäger kommen unter anderem aus ganz Deutschland, den Niederlanden, Luxemburg und Belgien.
Das sind zumindest die die man bei uns immer trifft und von denen ist keiner wie du ihn beschreibst.
Denn mit solchen wie du da meinst wollen die garnix zu tun haben. 
Unsere Revierpächter (u.a. mein Schwiegerpapa) suchen sich die Leute schon gut aus die bei ihnen jagen dürfen.

Wie gesagt, dank deinem Denken, "einer ist doof, dann sind alle anderen auch doof" sind wir MTB´ler in Verruf.

und denk mal drüber nach ob du wirklich glaubst das ein Jäger seinen Jagdschein aufs Spiel setzt um MTB´lern eine auszuwischen.

Wir hatten bei uns auch quer über den Weg gespannte Seile/Stacheldraht, Teile von sprüngen und des Weges so verändert das 
man kaum drum herum kam sich auf die Schnautze zu hauen... und was machen die bösen Jäger!? Die haben die Augen offen gehalten und das ganze auch weiter puplik gemacht. 
Also ganz das Gegenteil von dem was du ihnen unterstellst.


----------



## Ferkelmann (5. Dezember 2012)

Wieso, was denke ich denn? Und warum wirst Du gleich so persönlich, fühlst Du Dich getroffen? Außerdem schrieb ich, daß ich nicht glaube, daß das ein Jäger war.

Was entwickelt sich wohl für ein Bild, wenn mein Kollege meint, daß die Biker im Wald nichts zu suchen haben, weil die Biker ja den Wald kaputt machen, Wild verjagen und generell, da er für die Pacht zahlt und wir nicht sowie mein Verwandter freudestrahlend erzählt, daß ihn ein Bekannter erlauben, demnächst mal (noch ohne Jagdschein) eine Wildsau zu schießen?
Also 2 von 2 Jägern sind in ihrer Persönlichkeit für mich zweifelhaft.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (5. Dezember 2012)

Hi,

um mal eine neue Facette ins Spiel zu bringen.
Bei uns wurde von Rollenspiel"freaks" berichtet, die in Kostümen im Wald spielten.
Diese sollen auch Seile über Wege gespannt haben um Feen und Elfen zu fangen (wenn ichs mir vorstellen und verbal ausschmücken müßte, könnte ich vor Lachen nicht tippen).
Ein Bekannter hat sie auf einem breiten Forstweg getroffen, auf dem Radler schon mal mit >40 km/h bergab unterwegs sind.
Er hat versucht sie auf die Gefahren hinzuweisen, traf aber keine in ihrer kleinen Welt vorkommenden Vergleich und ´hat das Zeug dann selbst abgerissen.
---
PS: Habt Ihr das Seil sichergestellt?

Zur Polizei UND zur Presse zu gehen finde ich wichtig.
A.) Um ein Signal zu setzen
B.) Um die Sauerei Aktenkundig zu machen
C.) Nicht immer als Rowdys sonder auch als Opfer da zu stehen

Wir haben das auch so gemacht, als bei uns mehrere Nagelbretter gefunden wurden. Man erzählt sich, dass es danach in den Chefetagen von Forst, Polizei, Verwaltung ziemlich gerumpelt hat.
Seitdem ist Ruhe, mehr noch - es wird versucht etwas zu tun um ähnliches in Zukunft zu vermeiden.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (5. Dezember 2012)

Nur noch bißchen Lektäre für Pizzaplanet, damit er sieht, daß ich scheinbar nicht der einzige zu sein schein, der so über Teile der Jägerschaft sein Bild macht. Übrigens das Ergebnis von lediglich 2-3 Minuten Suche:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=601778&highlight=J%E4ger
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=433347&page=54&highlight=Glessener
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=596770&highlight=J%E4ger
Sufu nach "Jäger" nutzen. Übrigens, die zweite, unqualifizierte Antwort in dem Thread, wo der Bauer auf den Biker geschossen hat, kam von jemandem aus Trier. Doppelaccount?

@Roudy: Ziemlich heftig, solche Beispiele weiten ja die "Täterschaft" ins fast unermessliche aus.


----------



## Ferkelmann (5. Dezember 2012)

Sorry für den teilweisen Kauderwelsch ... Smartphone ;-)


----------



## on any sunday (5. Dezember 2012)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> und denk mal drüber nach ob du wirklich glaubst das ein Jäger seinen Jagdschein aufs Spiel setzt um MTB´lern eine auszuwischen.



Also, ich kenne ein paar Jäger in meinem weiteren Bekanntenkreis, die brauchen alle keinen offiziellen Jagdschein, die haben den schon von Natur aus. Sind alle waffengeil und haben einen vollen Waffenschrank. Das Weltbild erzkonservativ mit faschistoiden Tendenzen. Wahrscheinlich alles nur bedauerliche Einzelfälle.........hoffentlich.  

Unter Jägern gibt es mindestens soviel Deppen wie wie unter den Geländeradfahrern. Falls man diesen begegnet, hat man immer schlechte Karten.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (5. Dezember 2012)

Jäger ohne jagdschein?
in welchem Land lebst du denn?

jagen ohne jagdschein ist wildern, dazu dann unerlaubter waffenbesitz und dann hat das nix mehr mit jagen zu tun das ist dann nur noch kriminell.

komische Welt in der ihr lebt mit sehr komischen Menschen


----------



## MTB-Hölli (5. Dezember 2012)

Treffen sich zwei Jäger im Wald - beide tot...


----------



## Ferkelmann (5. Dezember 2012)

Er darf ja unter Anleitung eines Jägers, klar ist das nicht legal. Wölfe in Deutschland schießen ist es auch nicht, trotzdem werden jährlich einige erlegt.
Was das aber unterstreicht ist, das es die Lust und der Spaß  am töten ist. Zudem ist es, durch die hohen Kosten noch ein ziemlich exklusives Hobby.
Wobei sich der Begriff Hobby nicht erschließt, wenn es um nicht lebensnotwendiges Töten geht.
Um komm jetzt bitte nicht mit dem Vergleich mit dem Metzger.

Jetzt weiter im Thema, weit scheiden ab.


----------



## Stunt-beck (5. Dezember 2012)

Wenn ich das so lese wie ihr über die Jäger herzieht, errinnert mich das an die Berichterstattung der Medien über Lebensmittel. Ich würde sagen: Wer keine Ahnung hat einfach mal die Fresse halten. Das geht alles am Thema vorbei, und nützt uns auch nichts wenn wir noch gegenseitig auf uns los gehen.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (5. Dezember 2012)

das ist ja das schöne, keinen blassen Schimmer aber groß die fresse aufreißen.

manche hier sollten vielleicht mal nen jagdschein machen, das. wüssten sie das diese notwendig sind.
dann wüssten die mal was die dürfen, was sie müssen und was sonst noch alles dazu gehört.

und das mir ein Doppelaccount unterstellt wird ist lustig, vor allem frag ich mich was das 25km entfernte Trier mit Irsch zu tun hat. Irsch liegt an der Saar, nicht an der Mosel.


----------



## Ferkelmann (5. Dezember 2012)

Welchen Sinn denn?
Die Wildüberbestände schießen, die man selbst im Winter dickgefüttert hat bzw. deren natürliche Feinde dezimiert? Hört mir doch auf 
Ich schrieb doch, daß es Jäger mit Sicherheit nicht waren und daß das Thema ziemlich off topic ist. Also lasst uns lieber diskutieren, ob man aus dem Vorfall was positives hinsichtlich einer bikerfreundlichen Lösung im 7GB finden kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (5. Dezember 2012)

.... und Stunt-beck: Nicht die Fresse aufreißen, faß Dir mal an die eigene Nase


----------



## Pizzaplanet (5. Dezember 2012)

du musst wirklich in nem anderen Teil der Erde oder der Galaxie leben. 
natürliche Feinde von Wild, also Hirsch, Reh, wildschwein sind in Deutschland Autos, LKW, Kreisel und Balkenmäher...


----------



## zett78 (6. Dezember 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> .... und Stunt-beck: Nicht die Fresse aufreißen, faß Dir mal an die eigene Nase



Er hat aber Recht und einer musste es ja mal sagen!!


----------



## on any sunday (6. Dezember 2012)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> Jäger ohne jagdschein?
> in welchem Land lebst du denn?



In einem Land, wo manche Menschen nicht den Sinn eines Satzes begriffen haben und die verschiedenen Bedeutungen des Wortes Jagdschein nicht kennen?


----------



## Giom (6. Dezember 2012)

Mensch worum geht es hier eigentlich? Jagd ist für einige Menschen ein Hobby genauso wie für uns das Radfahren und es ist in Deutschland streng reglementiert. ob dafür oder dagegen, braucht man nicht hier zu diskutieren. dafür sind andere Plattform oder forumbereiche besser geeinigt. lasst uns bitte in diesem thread bei dem Thema bleiben, was uns ernsthaft droht, die Gewalt uns Mountainbiker gegenüber und haltet einfach hier zusammen!


----------



## Stunt-beck (6. Dezember 2012)

Giom schrieb:


> Mensch worum geht es hier eigentlich? Jagd ist für einige Menschen ein Hobby genauso wie für uns das Radfahren und es ist in Deutschland streng reglementiert. ob dafür oder dagegen, braucht man nicht hier zu diskutieren. dafür sind andere Plattform oder forumbereiche besser geeinigt. lasst uns bitte in diesem thread bei dem Thema bleiben, was uns ernsthaft droht, die Gewalt uns Mountainbiker gegenüber und haltet einfach hier zusammen!



Mein reden aber das scheint hier keiner zu wollen, nicht war Zett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Campbeltown (6. Dezember 2012)

findet ihr den Folgeartikel im Generalanzeiger Bonn eigentlich auch ein bischen unglücklich? Ich lese da eher hinein: "...selber schuld, kann man nichts machen..." als " ...das ist eine ernstzunehmende Straftat...". 

http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de...Polizei-gehen-Hinweise-ein-article921385.html

Gruß von der anderen Rheinseite ins 7G


----------



## Ferkelmann (6. Dezember 2012)

Hoffentlich das Thema Jagd abschließend: Mir gehts null um den Sinn oder Unsinn der Jagd, zumindest nicht hier in diesem Fred, da haben wir andere Problem. Siehe dem Link über mir, wo selbst bei so einem schweren Delikt mit dem Zeigefinger auf die Biker gezeigt wird.
Was mich an der ganzen Diskussion hier nervt ist, daß sich Post´s nicht richtig durchgelesen werden und sich Pizzaplanet gleich angepinkelt fühlen, nur weil sein Vater an der Jagdpacht verdient. Selbst auf einsteuern wird ordentlich nachgetreten.

Stunt-beck: Dein schwammer Verweis auf irgendwelche Lebensmitteldiskussionen und das anschließende Achtung-jetzt-komm-ich-Gehabe einklinkt mit der Aufforderung, die Fresse zu halten, ist mir noch unverständlicher. Das deckt wieder sich mit der Argumentation ala "MTB´ler machen den Wald kaputt, also sollen sie sich daraus verpissen."

Hoffe diese unseelige Diskussion ist jetzt durch und jetzt raus, Sonne scheint.


----------



## Splash (6. Dezember 2012)

Trefft euch doch mal, geht ne Runde biken und trinkt bei der anschliessenden Diskussion n Jäger-meister zusammen - hier gehts wohl eher um Attacken auf Biker und nicht darum, ob die Jagd ein legitimes Hobby ist ...


----------



## Ferkelmann (6. Dezember 2012)

Dann sag doch mal bescheid, wenn Du am WE im 7GB unterwegs bist.
Ich hänge mich gern, außerhalb der Wanderer-Stoßzeiten, mal mit ran.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (6. Dezember 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Hoffentlich das Thema Jagd abschließend: Mir gehts null um den Sinn oder Unsinn der Jagd, zumindest nicht hier in diesem Fred, da haben wir andere Problem. Siehe dem Link über mir, wo selbst bei so einem schweren Delikt mit dem Zeigefinger auf die Biker gezeigt wird.
> Was mich an der ganzen Diskussion hier nervt ist, daß sich Post´s nicht richtig durchgelesen werden und sich Pizzaplanet gleich angepinkelt fühlen, nur weil sein Vater an der Jagdpacht verdient. Selbst auf einsteuern wird ordentlich nachgetreten.
> 
> Stunt-beck: Dein schwammer Verweis auf irgendwelche Lebensmitteldiskussionen und das anschließende Achtung-jetzt-komm-ich-Gehabe einklinkt mit der Aufforderung, die Fresse zu halten, ist mir noch unverständlicher. Das deckt wieder sich mit der Argumentation ala "MTB´ler machen den Wald kaputt, also sollen sie sich daraus verpissen."
> ...



wenn du richtig lesen würdest wäre dir aufgefallen das es nicht mein Vater ist sondern mein Schwiegervater  und das der damit Geld verdienen soll scheinst du woanders gelesen zu haben. denn davon hab ich nichts geschrieben und dazu stimmt es auch nicht.


wenn du ernst genommen werden willst solltest du entweder richtig lesen  oder die Finger still halten und nix schreiben.


----------



## PoliceCar (6. Dezember 2012)

Egal wie. Hier ist sowieso alles OT ... 

Waffenträger sind mir grundsätzlich mehr als suspekt. Da werden archaische Lüste ausgelebt. Das steckt ganz bös' und tief in denen drin ... 
Waffen gehören nur eins: "vernichtet ..."

Eine Ausnahme mache ich doch noch: Unsere blauen Beschützer, die brauchen schon mal Waffen. I.d.R. zu unser aller Wohl und Sicherheit ...

_Just my 2cts.._


----------



## Splash (6. Dezember 2012)

Der schiesswütige, ähh, erfahrene Jäger, der im Frühjahr den Wolf im Westerwald erschossen hatte, kam ja auch aus dem Siebengebirge. Dennoch wollen wir doch sicher nicht alle Jäger über einen Kamm scheren, genausowenig, wie wir Mountainbiker alle Rowdies sind ...


----------



## Pizzaplanet (6. Dezember 2012)

Splash schrieb:


> Der schiesswütige, ähh, erfahrene Jäger, der im Frühjahr den Wolf im Westerwald erschossen hatte, kam ja auch aus dem Siebengebirge. Dennoch wollen wir doch sicher nicht alle Jäger über einen Kamm scheren, genausowenig, wie wir Mountainbiker alle Rowdies sind ...


----------



## Marc B (8. Dezember 2012)

Hier im Kottenforst war vor Kurzem auch Treibjagd, da stand der Wald voller fetter Autos aus ganz NRW und die Jäger haben sich einen Spaß am Töten gemacht.

Man muss nur mal auf eine Jagdmesse gehen oder sich deren Magazine etc. reinziehen oder auf Facebook etc. sehen, wie sie ihre Opfer stolz präsentieren, um zu sehen wie diese Leute größtenteils ticken...


----------



## Trekki (8. Dezember 2012)

Ich finde es schade, das wir nur durch den dahin geworfenen Satz


> Das war sicher ein Jäger sind doch alles kranke.


so komplett vom Thema abgekommen sind. Hier geht es nicht um Jäger-Bashing sondern um ein Drahtseil, an dem der Bekannte (marcus) vom OP nur mit viel Glück um eine schwere Verletzung herum gekommen ist.

Bitte bleibt doch beim Thema oder macht einen neuen Thread dafür auf. Da hier die Jäger eher schwach bis gar nicht besetzt sind, wird es wohl eine einseitige Unterhaltung werden ...

-trekki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c-st (9. Dezember 2012)

Danke!

Ohne jetzt groß mit einer bestimmten Gruppe sympathisieren zu wollen: stellt euch nicht selbst auf dieselbe Stufe der Ignoranten. Manch ein Jäger/Förster/Wander/Autofahrer/ ... wird sich genauso über Horden von Bikern aufregen, die eigentlich "nur" eine ganz entspannte Sonntagstour fahren. Akzeptiert es und arrangiert euch, auch wenn man mal kurz zurückstecken muss.

Nachtrag: Seile, Bäume, Steine und andere Hindernisse sind natürlich unmöglich und ich würde sicher nicht so freundlich bleiben wenn ich jemanden bei der Platzierung erwische, aber ich denke das betrifft ein paar Idioten und nicht das Gros der anderen, die einem begegnen.


----------



## ultra2 (9. Dezember 2012)

Immer wenn ich das Gefühl habe, es ist alles gesagt, Sinniges und vor allem Unsinniges kommt noch einer um den ein oder anderen Part weiter aufzufüllen.


----------



## Delgado (10. Dezember 2012)

Es ist eben alles gesagt; nur noch nicht von jedem.


----------



## Peter_BG (11. Dezember 2012)

Danke für die Info.


----------



## J_Pir4nh4 (16. Dezember 2012)

Hey, ganz üble Sache.
Im Schwabenland gab es kürzlich auch einen Öl-Fallensteller für Motoradfahrer. In die Öl-Falle ist dann kein Raser, sondern ein Opi getuckert, der sich ans Speedlimeit gehalten hat.
Folge: Der Opi war tot!
Diese Menschen sind Geisteskranke, total Verirrte im Maß.
Eine extreme gefährdung für die Gesellschaft.
Hier müssen dringend Maßnahmen getroffen werden.

Klar, am besten wäre, wenn Fallensteller wegen versuchten Mordes angeklagt werden. Aber die Polizei wird wohl kaum Energie in diesen Fall stecken. Der Förster wird mal hier mal da halbherzig nach dem Rechten schauen. 

In solchen Fällen muss man das Heft selbst in die Hand nehmen.
Wachsamkeit - und zwar nicht nur für die Anwesenheit von Fallen, sondern auch für die von denjenigen, die sie stellen.
Was macht man, wenn man so einen TERRORIST, Fallensteller ist ja wohl ein niedlicher Euphemismus, erwischt?

Polizei rufen und alles dokumentieren wäre pädagogisch sicherlich am sinnvollsten.
Mir läge aber mehr daran, ein Exempel zu statuieren.
Den Terroristen zu überwältigen und ihn an einen Baum zu Fesseln wäre doch eine erste Maßnahme, oder. 
Der wird ja sicherlich innerhalb der nächsten paar Stunden von Wanderen gefunden 


Steve122 schrieb:


> Bitte Teilen und so vielen wie möglich zugänglich machen:
> 
> ACHTUNG !!! ACHTUNG !!! BITTE LESEN UND TEILEN DIE SELBER Mountainbike fahren oder Bekannte haben die fahren !!! Ich war gerade im eigentlich schönen SIEBENGEBIRGE mit dem Bike unterwegs.Hab die Abfahrt von der Löwenburg nach Bad Honnef Rhöndorf genommen auch bekannt unter dem Namen BREIBERGE !!! Es hätte mich heute fast geköpft ... es wurden auf dem ersten Stück schon mindenstens 10 Bäume quer über den Weg gelegt so das man sie erst im letzten Moment erst sieht und sich fast überschlägt ! nach der ersten Hütte wo es bergab geht und die erste Linkskurve kommt war ein 1cm dickes DRAHTSEIL gespannt .... auf KOPFHÖHE bzw HALSHÖHE ....Ich hatte zum Glück mein LEATT BRACE an (Genickschutz) sonst wäre die Sache bestimmt nicht so glimpflich abgelaufen.Bin mit dem Genickschutz hängengeblieben und den Hang hinunter gestürzt.Soweit ist alles gut gegangen ... Also Leute bitte teilen und weitersagen damit euch und anderen Freunden von euch nicht das gleiche passiert wie mir ! ICH HATTE EXTREMES GLÜCK das nix schlimmeres passiert ist.Ich weiß nicht ob es ein EINZELFALL ist da ich nur dort unterwegs war.Seid vorsichtig und fahrt vorrausschauend ! echt übel was dort abgeht im Siebengebirge im moment.Man hat ja schon öfters davon gehört und nun hat es mich getroffen ! ich hoffe ihr nehmt diese Sache erst !!! Danke im vorraus schon mal für teilen und weitersagen ! wir wollen ja alle heil unten ankommen denke ich ! MFG MARCUS


----------



## Edged (16. Dezember 2012)

J_Pir4nh4 schrieb:


> In solchen Fällen muss man das Heft selbst in die Hand nehmen.
> .
> .
> .
> ...


xxx


----------



## Pizzaplanet (16. Dezember 2012)

Marc B schrieb:


> Hier im Kottenforst war vor Kurzem auch Treibjagd, da stand der Wald voller fetter Autos aus ganz NRW und die Jäger haben sich einen Spaß am Töten gemacht.
> 
> Man muss nur mal auf eine Jagdmesse gehen oder sich deren Magazine etc. reinziehen oder auf Facebook etc. sehen, wie sie ihre Opfer stolz präsentieren, um zu sehen wie diese Leute größtenteils ticken...



wie kann ein Mensch alleine so dumm sein 

ich hoffe das du veganer bist und bald festgestellt wird das pflanzen auch Lebewesen sind.


----------



## on any sunday (16. Dezember 2012)

So ganz alleine scheint er nicht zu sein, wenn man sich deine Beiträge so anschaut.


----------



## J_Pir4nh4 (17. Dezember 2012)

Danke für die Aufklärung, Mutti.



Edged schrieb:


> xxx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## borisw (17. Dezember 2012)

Oh Mann.... Manchmal bleibt mir die Spucke weg!!!

Eine vernünftige Diskussion die mit sachlichen Argumenten geführt wird, scheint es in der Anonymität des Internets einfach nicht mehr zu geben! Schade!

Nicht dass sich rausstellt, dass es sich bei dem Drahtseilakteur um einen von uns, nein, besser einen von euch handelt! 
Da würde ich gerne die Blicke der Oberschlauen mal sehen!!!!

Gruß
Boris


----------



## J_Pir4nh4 (17. Dezember 2012)

Streich einfach den Teil mit dem "Täter Fesseln" in meinem Beitrag.
Und du hast sachliche Argumente.
was besseres als Polizei oder Förster rufen, alles dokumentieren und Anzeige auf Versuch von schwerer Körperverletzung, vlt. sogar Mord, zu machen, fällt mir nicht ein.
Ich fühle mich durch diese Fallenaktion wirklich bedroht.
Jemand der sowas baut, kann auch ganz sachlich gesprochen als irrer Terrorist bezeichnet werden.
Und jetzt mal im Ernst: Es gibt ja viele Fallen und Hindernisse, die von Hysterikern gelegt werden. Diese ganzen Stöckchen etc. 
Die bringen zwar nix, werden aber trotzdem mutwillig von Rechtschaffenen Hobby-Polizisten dahin gelegt.
Mich pöbeln manche Leute einfach nur aufgrund meiner Anwesenheit an. Vielleicht liegts am Full Face Helm - keine Ahnung.
Und jetzt höre ich davon, dass es einen gibt, der Biker UMBRINGEN will.
Was anderes ist das mit dem Drahtseil ja wohl nicht, ein Mordversuch.
Ich finde, es ist keine krasse reaktion, wenn man mit dem Gedanken spielt, solche Irren zu züchtigen.

Grüße



borisw schrieb:


> Oh Mann.... Manchmal bleibt mir die Spucke weg!!!
> 
> Eine vernünftige Diskussion die mit sachlichen Argumenten geführt wird, scheint es in der Anonymität des Internets einfach nicht mehr zu geben! Schade!
> 
> ...


----------



## borisw (17. Dezember 2012)

J_Pir4nh4 schrieb:


> Streich einfach den Teil mit dem "Täter Fesseln" in meinem Beitrag.
> Und du hast sachliche Argumente.
> was besseres als Polizei oder Förster rufen, alles dokumentieren und Anzeige auf Versuch von schwerer Körperverletzung, vlt. sogar Mord, zu machen, fällt mir nicht ein.
> Ich fühle mich durch diese Fallenaktion wirklich bedroht.
> ...



Vielleicht brauchst DU Hilfe?!? Arzt? Psychotherapeut?! Die bekommen dass mit der Aggressivität heute erstaunlich gut hin mit Medikamenten!!
Wir leben in einer sehr vielschichtigen Gesellschaft, das steht außer Frage. Und auch ich verurteile den Drahtseilakteur auf das äußerste, aber Selbstjustiz wurde vor ein paar Hundert Jahren abgeschafft. Und das mein Lieber, ist auch gut so. Also halt Dich dran.


----------



## J_Pir4nh4 (17. Dezember 2012)

Bleib mal sachlich und krieg nicht gleich n Ständer



borisw schrieb:


> Vielleicht brauchst DU Hilfe?!? Arzt? Psychotherapeut?! Die bekommen dass mit der Aggressivität heute erstaunlich gut hin mit Medikamenten!!
> Wir leben in einer sehr vielschichtigen Gesellschaft, das steht außer Frage. Und auch ich verurteile den Drahtseilakteur auf das äußerste, aber Selbstjustiz wurde vor ein paar Hundert Jahren abgeschafft. Und das mein Lieber, ist auch gut so. Also halt Dich dran.


----------



## M3G4M4NN (17. Dezember 2012)

J_Pir4nh4 schrieb:


> Bleib mal sachlich und krieg nicht gleich n Ständer



Hallo,

so einem Fallensteller muß das Handwerk gelegt werden.
Mir kahm zu Ohren, dass eine Gruppe von radikalen Enduristen oft im Siebengebirge unterwegs ist, die sich GRIMM nennt.

Aus sicherer Quelle weiß ich, dass die mit einem Fallensteller nicht zimperlich sein werden. Dem Fallensteller würde ich glatt gönnen, dass er von denen auf frischer Tat ertappt wird.

Ich persönlich würde den Fallensteller nicht fesseln. Das wäre ja Selbstjustiz!
Man sollte, sofern man den Fallensteller erwischt, sofort die Polizei rufen und den Tatort mit der Kammera dokumentieren.
Danach sollte es reichen, solange die Polizei noch nicht da ist, wenn jemand den Fallensteller ordentlich in den Schwitzkasten nimmt und ihm die anderen mit Anlauf in den Arsch treten. Dann weiß der Knabe bescheid


----------



## Steve122 (17. Dezember 2012)

Mein Gott, was hab ich da wieder losgetreten...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PoliceCar (17. Dezember 2012)

Steve122 schrieb:


> Mein Gott, was hab ich da wieder losgetreten...


Genau! 
Der eigentlich Schuldige ist aber der hier:




BTW: Pubertät ist 'ne harte Zeit und manchmal geht sie nie vorbei ...


----------



## Ferkelmann (17. Dezember 2012)

Genau, Steve hat schuld.
Thread kann geschlossen werden


----------



## J_Pir4nh4 (19. Dezember 2012)

Ja, denke ich auch. Ist halt nur nicht Common Sense, wie man an den ganzen philiströsen Beiträgen der bieder erwachsenen Wutbürgerlein hier sehen kann.
Ich hab eh gegen ein Foren-Prinzip von mir verstoßen: "Nie Meinungen äußern - nur informieren und austauschen".
Andererseits wird man vom Philistershitstorm erschlagen und kriegt die geilsten Binsen nachtrompetet.
Denk mal, rein hypothetisch, du würdest dich für Atomkraft aussprechen, lol.

Zur GRIMM.
Ich habe auch schon von denen gehört. Halte das aber eher alles für Gerüchte. Trotzdem sehr krass.

Cheers


----------



## talybont (21. Dezember 2012)

on any sunday schrieb:


> So ganz alleine scheint er nicht zu sein, wenn man sich deine Beiträge so anschaut.



Immer wieder schön Deine Beiträge zu lesen. Müssen mal wieder gemeinsam Radeln gehen, eine Spur von triefendem Sarkasmus hinterlassen!


----------



## Deleted 104857 (22. Dezember 2012)

Natürlich ist Selbstjustiz strafbar.
Allerdings möchte ich Euch mal sehen, wenn z.B. euer bester Freund (oder, falls Ihr alt genug seid, Euer Kind) wegen so einem Irren verletzt im Wald liegt und Ihr den Typen in flagranti erwischt.
Hier theoretisch darüber zu lamentieren und in die reale Situation zu geraten sind nämlich zwei Paar Schuhe.
Ich würde mir in dem Fall alle Optionen offenhalten.


----------



## Trekki (22. Dezember 2012)

Der Vorfall hat sich schon gut herum gesprochen. Heute Nachmittag habe ich im 7GB an einer Stelle gewartet, damit eine Familie mit 2 Kindern die enge Stelle passieren können. Einer der Kleinen hat mir geraten nicht mit dem MTB herum zu fahren da hier Stahlseile gespannt werden. Die Mutter hat mir den Fall dann auch geschildert und wir haben uns geeinigt, dass der Seilspanner sein Gehirn nicht nutzen kann.


-trekki


----------



## nAUSRUFEZEICHEN (28. Dezember 2012)

also ich wollte morgen im 7-G. ne runde biken... aber jetzt wenn ich das so lese überlege ich mir das nochmal :/


----------



## Jekyll1000 (6. Januar 2013)

M3G4M4NN schrieb:


> ...
> 
> so einem Fallensteller muß das Handwerk gelegt werden.
> 
> ...



Ich werde mir mal eine kleine Spycam (mit "Motion detection") bei eBay besorgen und im Frühjahr, wenn ich wieder (fast) täglich im 7G bin, die Fotofall an den Stellen "auslegen", wo die Stöckchenleger gerne aktiv sind. Wenn man einen von denen mit der Polizei dingfest machen kann, sind vllt die wirklich kranken Geister (die Seilspanner) gewarnt und lassen ihre lebensgefährlichen Aktionen sein.


----------



## Blut Svente (6. Januar 2013)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Ich werde mir mal eine kleine Spycam (mit "Motion detection") bei eBay besorgen und im Frühjahr, wenn ich wieder (fast) täglich im 7G bin, die Fotofall an den Stellen "auslegen", wo die Stöckchenleger gerne aktiv sind. Wenn man einen von denen mit der Polizei dingfest machen kann, sind vllt die wirklich kranken Geister (die Seilspanner) gewarnt und lassen ihre lebensgefährlichen Aktionen sein.



Ei ei ei


----------



## scratchIT (11. Januar 2013)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (11. Januar 2013)

Finde ich toll, das die locals am Wochenende auf das Siebengebirge verzichten. Oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden?


----------



## scratchIT (11. Januar 2013)

.


----------



## H-P (11. Januar 2013)

@ scratchiT, was machst du eigentlich am WE, Rennrad fahren.

Ist natürlich super wenn man da wohnt und unter der Woche biken kann und nicht noch eine Anfahrt mit dem Auto hat, aber die meisten gehen dann arbeiten und denen bleibt nur das WE.


----------



## scratchIT (11. Januar 2013)

.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (11. Januar 2013)

hast den Wald wohl gemietet 

scheinst ja echt die richtige Leute um dich herum zu haben.... da weiß du ja Wem wir nen Teil unseres Rufes schulden.


----------



## Trekki (11. Januar 2013)

Meine Ignoreliste füllt sich


----------



## scratchIT (11. Januar 2013)

.


----------



## Schnegge (12. Januar 2013)

scratchIT schrieb:


> ...btw. meine "leute" machen sowas nicht. hey wir gehören zu den guten und wollen, dass alle spaß am rad fahren haben, aber mit respekt, allen anderen waldbewohnern/besuchern gegenuber....
> 
> ...vllt. liegts auch daran, dass ich n bekannten habe, dessen freund in ne gruppe wanderer geheizt ist. für ihn weniger schlimm, die frau hatte einen beckenbruch....



...schön, dass für ihn weniger schlimm ist....


----------



## scratchIT (12. Januar 2013)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumens100 (12. Januar 2013)

die wollen Dir nicht das Wort im Mund umdrehen. Aber Du hast ja selbst auch gesagt das Du z.B. nach Rheinlandpfalz fährst zum biken vermutlich auch am Wochenende da Du da die meiste Zeit haben wirst und dort werden sich auch Leute wieder von Bikern gestört fühlen das wiederholt sich immer. So werden die anderen Biker die nicht in Deiner nähe wohnen auch weil sie da die meiste Zeit haben am Wochenende zu euch zum biken kommen genauso wie die Wanderer da hilft halt nur gemeinsame Rücksicht ist halt für einen immer der lästigere Part. Du schreibst ja auch das selbst aus Deinen Bekanntenkreis schon jemand in eine Gruppe Wanderer gebretert ist das ist ja noch viel schlimmer ist ja schon schlimm genug das sowas passiert aber Ihr kennt doch die gefährdeten Passagen am besten und könntet entsprechend Vorsichtig fahren. ich persönlich fahre öfters im Willingerumfeld da ist es ganz entspannt man grüßt sich jeder nimmt auf jeden Rücksicht und die meisten Wanderer feuern einen sogar noch an.
Mag sein das Dich die ganzen radler aus den Umland nerven aber bedenke auch das viele leute von diesen Leuten auch von den Wanderen leben. Komme aus Oberhausen habe 200m von mir entfernt das Centro Oberhausen was meinst Du was uns das hier manchmal auf denn kecks geht weil sich der Verkehr bis zum Samtniemerland staut und Du nicht weg kommst. Aber mann muss damit leben weil davon viele Leute leben


----------



## Pizzaplanet (12. Januar 2013)

is ja gut das "er" protektoren anhatte... ich bin bei uns in Saar Hunsrück oder auch mal in den Alpen schon ab und an mal auf Wanderwegen unterwegs und hatte auch noch nie Probleme mit Wanderern.
fur mich ist das normal und wenn man auf Sicht fährt fährt man auch keinen übern haufen.


----------



## Mc Wade (12. Januar 2013)

Was willst du uns denn sagen....Wanderer sollen sich auch mit Protektoren im Wald bewegen, erst denken dann schreiben.
Verantwortungslos wenn ein Mountainbiker mit  diesem Tempo im Wald unterwegs ist, mit derartiger Wucht in eine Gruppe fährt ...die beteiligten Personen in Gefahr bringt und es sogar zu derartigen Verletzungen kommt.
Das ist grob Fahrlässig und wird/wurde hoffentlich entsprechend bestraft.
Da braucht sich auch keiner wundern wenn Mountainbiker fast überall ( siehe Siebengebirge ) ungern gesehen sind.
Schon klasse wenn man, egal an welchem Tag, den Bittweg hochfährt oder geht , welch beschränkte Biker einem da von oben vollaufgerüstet endgegenflogen kommen, sich rein garnix dabei denken und jedes Risiko in Kauf nehmen. 
Wer dem Downhillsport nachgeht....hat in unseren Wäldern nix zu suchen...dafür gibt es Bike Parks. 
Auch weniger Zuschauer ;-)


----------



## Edged (12. Januar 2013)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> und wenn man auf Sicht fährt fährt man auch keinen übern haufen.


Als Wandrerer sollte man immer 'nen Radarreflektor am Gamsbart haben.
Ich fahre z.B. immer blind nach meiner Radaräpp auf meinem Eifon am analogen Länkgestenge.


----------



## scratchIT (12. Januar 2013)

Mc Wade schrieb:


> ...
> Da braucht sich auch keiner wundern wenn Mountainbiker fast überall ( siehe Siebengebirge ) ungern gesehen sind.
> Schon klasse wenn man, egal an welchem Tag, den Bittweg hochfährt oder geht , welch beschränkte Biker einem da von oben vollaufgerüstet endgegenflogen kommen, sich rein garnix dabei denken und jedes Risiko in Kauf nehmen.
> Wer dem Downhillsport nachgeht....hat in unseren Wäldern nix zu suchen...dafür gibt es Bike Parks.
> Auch weniger Zuschauer ;-)




genau DAS wollte ich sagen.

die leute haben im naturschutzgebiet nichts zu suchen und deshalb werden die s* seile gespannt.


----------



## Komodo3000 (12. Januar 2013)

Speziell im Siebengebirge ist es schon alleine deswegen ratsam immer auf Sicht zu fahren, da dort regelmäßig Stöckchenleger am Werke sind. 
Ich habe das gestern wieder mal erlebt. Über die dünnen Ästchen lächelt man und hüpft halt einfach drüber, aber teilweise lagen in den unübersichtlichsten oder schnellsten Passagen richtig massive Stammstücke über dem Weg und das nicht nur an den Breibergen. Also immer schön obacht geben, alleine schon zum Eigenschutz. 

Im Siebengebirge bin ich übrigens noch nie auf richtig unfreundliche Wanderer gestoßen, oft ergab sich sogar ein kleiner Smalltalk. 
Vielleicht liegt es ja am frühzeitigen Abbremsen, dem offensiv freundlichen Grüßen, fürs Platzmachen bedanken usw. 
Wie man in den Wald hineinruft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pizzaplanet (12. Januar 2013)

genau so sieht's aus  
viele Wanderer waren bei uns erstaunt das wir die Wanderwege in den Ort hinein gefahren sind. öfter kam beim kleinen plausch die Frage ob uns die Treppen nicht stören 




BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Speziell im Siebengebirge ist es schon alleine deswegen ratsam immer auf Sicht zu fahren, da dort regelmäßig Stöckchenleger am Werke sind.
> Ich habe das gestern wieder mal erlebt. Über die dünnen Ästchen lächelt man und hüpft halt einfach drüber, aber teilweise lagen in den unübersichtlichsten oder schnellsten Passagen richtig massive Stammstücke über dem Weg und das nicht nur an den Breibergen. Also immer schön obacht geben, alleine schon zum Eigenschutz.
> 
> Im Siebengebirge bin ich übrigens noch nie auf richtig unfreundliche Wanderer gestoßen, oft ergab sich sogar ein kleiner Smalltalk.
> ...


----------



## Jekyll1000 (13. Januar 2013)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Speziell im Siebengebirge ist es schon alleine deswegen ratsam immer auf Sicht zu fahren, ...
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...



100% Zustimmung ! Genauso sehe ich es auch und praktiziere auch den freundlichen Umgang mit anderen Waldnutzern.

Vllt sind einigen Kollegen von der Downhill-Fraktion die *TrailRules* der DIMB nicht bekannt, weshalb sie sich wie die sprichwörtliche "Axt im Walde" aufführen.


----------



## Ferkelmann (13. Januar 2013)

... ja, genau die!
Und die XC'ler und die mit den Trailbikes. Und diese ignoranten Freerider nicht vergessen!


----------



## Ferkelmann (26. Februar 2013)

Gibt es was neues hinsichtlich Ermittlungsstand?


----------



## Pete04 (28. Februar 2013)

Jau! Den 1000-Feen-Spruch für kreuzende Wandersfreunde: "Haben Sie etwa das schöne Wetter mitgebracht?...."  Mehr Schleim zieht noch nicht mal 'ne Profischnecke - aber danach jedesmal "Happytrails" - wenn doch so viele dran arbeiten muss doch irgendwann mal funktionieren...LG, der freundliche Pete


----------



## Steve122 (10. März 2013)

Übrigens, im Lohmarer Wald sind auch Fallensteller unterwegs, es wurden Äste mit Nägeln auf den Routen vergraben, auf der hauptsächlich Mountainbiker unterwegs sind.  

Polizei und  Waldbesitzer sind informiert und ermitteln. Was jetzt dabei noch positiv zu erwähnen ist,  ist dass dem Waldbesitzer diese Selbstjustiz schon seit längerem stöhrt und er jetzt mit den Behörden eine Lösung mit einer offiziellen Mountainbike Strecke anstreben möchte. 

Also weiterhin ein wenig vorsichtiger sein bei der erstbefahrung der Trails und immer nett und zuvorkommend mit den restlichen Waldbesuchern sein, evtl. wird das ja mal was mit was offiziellem. 



Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## trashman2 (14. März 2013)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> 100% Zustimmung ! Genauso sehe ich es auch und praktiziere auch den freundlichen Umgang mit anderen Waldnutzern.
> 
> Vllt sind einigen Kollegen von der Downhill-Fraktion die *TrailRules* der DIMB nicht bekannt, weshalb sie sich wie die sprichwörtliche "Axt im Walde" aufführen.


 

Das stelle ich auch immer wieder fest. Einigen Hardcore MTBikern scheinen die DIMB Trail Rules völlig unbekannt zu sein. 
Genau das ist es, was uns unseren geliebten MTB Sport vermiest:
Neue verschärfte Wegepläne, Sperrungen für MTBiker und sehr gefährliche Fallen. Wenn Alle deine freundliche Umgangsart parktizieren würden, würde die MTB Welt friedleicher sein und die genannten Sperrungen und Fallen würden nicht sein. 
Wir sind alle Nutzer des Waldes und sollten uns respektvoll gemäß den Trail Rules verhalten!


----------



## Ferkelmann (14. März 2013)

Deinem letzten Satz stimme ich uneingeschränkt zu. Das davor finde ich etwas einseitig und naiv.


----------



## trashman2 (14. März 2013)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Deinem letzten Satz stimme ich uneingeschränkt zu. Das davor finde ich etwas einseitig und naiv.



Das ist deine Meinung
Meine Darstellung enspricht der Tatsache, Fakt. Diese Meinung vertrete ich nicht nur alleine. Oder bekommst du das drum herum im 7GB gar nicht mit?

Naiv ist etwas anderes.. nur da brauchen wir nicht drüber zu diskutieren!!!!


----------



## Steve122 (14. März 2013)

Ich denke das aufgrund der Lobby der Försterei und Jadverbände auch bei einem respektvollen Umgang miteinander unser Stand schwerer ist, da wir nun mal "die Neuen" im Wald sind. 

Nichtsdestotrotz gehört aber Fallen stellen auch nicht zu den Zielen, die diese alteingesessenen Verbände verfolgen und da es mit aussperren auch nicht funktioniert, muß jetzt hoffentlich mal der Weg der solidarischen Gesprächsführung eingeschlagen werden. 

Hatte ich erwähnt dass mir dieses Wetter gerade auf den Nerv geht? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (14. März 2013)

Du scheinst wirklich der Meinung zu sein, das hundertprozentig konformes Verhalten die Situation deeskalieren würde. Sorry, das ist Wunschdenken.

Die derzeitigen Situationen im Wald, extrem die Ausprägung im 7GB, ist Ergebnis der unangemessenen Beschränkung einer Nutzergruppe zugunsten einer anderen.
Sich an die Trail Rules zu halten dient, neben dem Schutz von Natur und anderen Erholungssuchenden, hauptsächlich der akuten Schadensbegrenzung am Trail und sollte helfen, mittelfristig wieder mit der Lobby auf Augenhöhe ins Gespräch zu kommen.


----------



## trashman2 (14. März 2013)

Steve122 schrieb:


> Ich denke das aufgrund der Lobby der Försterei und Jadverbände auch bei einem respektvollen Umgang miteinander unser Stand schwerer ist, da wir nun mal "die Neuen" im Wald sind.
> 
> Nichtsdestotrotz gehört aber Fallen stellen auch nicht zu den Zielen, die diese alteingesessenen Verbände verfolgen und da es mit aussperren auch nicht funktioniert, muß jetzt hoffentlich mal der Weg der solidarischen Gesprächsführung eingeschlagen werden.
> 
> ...



Da gebe ich dir recht.
Allen kann man es nie Recht machen. Es gibt Leute, die einen aus den falschen Gründen lieben/ mögen und andere die einen ebenso aus den falschen Gründen "hassen "/ nicht mögen. 
Wenn wir uns aber ALLE gemäß den Trail Rules verhalten würden, Wanderer , Spaziergänger sprich andere Waldbenutzer respektieren , könnte man sicher die Lage entspannen. Auch das eine oder andere Gespräch mit Politik, Forstbehörde etc.. (Ich vertrete selbst die Executive)könnte vielleicht helfen. Die Hoffnung stirbt bekanntlich zuletzt. 

Mir geht das aktuelle Wetter ebenso auf den Nerv!


----------



## trashman2 (14. März 2013)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Du scheinst wirklich der Meinung zu sein, das hundertprozentig konformes Verhalten die Situation deeskalieren würde. Sorry, das ist Wunschdenken.
> 
> Die derzeitigen Situationen im Wald, extrem die Ausprägung im 7GB, ist Ergebnis der unangemessenen Beschränkung einer Nutzergruppe zugunsten einer anderen.
> Sich an die Trail Rules zu halten dient, neben dem Schutz von Natur und anderen Erholungssuchenden, hauptsächlich der akuten Schadensbegrenzung am Trail und sollte helfen, mittelfristig wieder mit der Lobby auf Augenhöhe ins Gespräch zu kommen.



Wie ich eben schon geschrieben habe, wird man es allen nie recht machen können. Das ist auch Fakt. Wunschdenken ist ja nicht verboten. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Wir können aber etwas für uns tun, eben, wenn wir uns an die Regeln halten. 
Deinem Satz bezüglich der Trail Rules, stimme ich 100 % ig zu.


----------



## PoliceCar (14. März 2013)

Ein Beitrag zur Erhellung trocken laufender Hirne.



Für Eilige: *Kicke auf "Rechtsprechung".*


----------



## sun909 (15. März 2013)

Hi,
die Trail-Rules als die 10Gebote anzusehen, die uns dem heiligen Gral der Anerkennung im Wald bzw Nutzungserlaubnis näher bringen, halte ich auch für nicht zielführend.

Und auch sonst ist nicht alles mit klaren schwarz/weiß Abgrenzungen zu erfassen, was im Wald abgeht, dafür sind selbst die einzelnen Nutzergruppen viel zu heterogen.

Und vermutlich lesen die, die sich wie die besagte Axt im Wald benehmen, hier gar nicht mit oder der Intellekt reicht dafür nicht aus (wie bei dem Spacken mit seinem SLS auf dem BehindertenParkplatz, der als Antwort auf einen freundlichen Hinweis gleich Schläge androht..., offtopic aus).

Insofern benehmt euch einfach den anderen ggü ordentlich und respektvoll.

Grüsse


----------



## Trekki (15. März 2013)

Zitat


PoliceCar schrieb:


> Ein Beitrag zur Erhellung trocken laufender Hirne.
> 
> 
> 
> Für Eilige: *Kicke auf "Rechtsprechung".*


nur Stellvertretend für die Beiträge, die gerade geschrieben werden.

Ich bezweifle ja gar nicht, dass es MTB-Spacken gibt. Hier geht es aber um "Drahtseil im Siebengebirge". Ich vermute hier eher Selbstjustiz von nicht-MTB lern gegen andere. Z.B. uns. Also das Thema ist nicht, wie wir uns verhalten sollen sondern wie gehen wir mit solcher ungerichteten Selbstjustiz um. Ungerichtet weil es jeden Nutzer, auch die Tiere, treffen kann.

Von daher: zurück zum Thema.

-trekki


----------



## trashman2 (15. März 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Insofern benehmt euch einfach den anderen ggü ordentlich und respektvoll.
> 
> Grüsse


 

Dem gibt es nichts hinzuzufügen! 100 %ige Zustimmung!!!!!!


----------



## trashman2 (15. März 2013)

Trekki schrieb:


> Zitat
> 
> nur Stellvertretend für die Beiträge, die gerade geschrieben werden.
> 
> ...


 
Selbstverständlich betreffen diese fiesen Fallen alle Nutzer des Waldes, 
Radfahrer , sowie Wanderer, Spaziergänger... Kinder und die Tierwelt, schlicht weg , die gesamte Umwelt.
Zu Selbstjustiz sind wir nicht berechtigt, dafür gibt es den Rechtsstaat und die Gewaltenteilung. Nun gut.

Ob das Thema hier rein passt , sei dahingetellt.
Ich denke, eine *ganzheitliche Betrachtung* der Dinge hier, ist nicht schädlich und daher vielleicht auch nicht schlecht.
Meine persönliche Meinung.


----------



## Gnikder (15. März 2013)

Da die Tiere keine Lobby haben fahren die MTBler ja auch in der Dämmerung und im Dunklen und hebeln ihr DIMB Gesetze selbst außer Kraft.
Jeder dreht es sich so wie er es braucht!

Fallen stellen egal gegen wen(Mensch oder Tier) ist hat mehr als nur eine Ordnungswidrigkeit. Aber selbst da haben die Tiere das nachsehen.
Da wird die Staatsanwaltschaft selten selbstständig tätig wenn es eine Tierverletzung gibt. Bei Körperverletzung aber schon.

So oft stinkt halt dann doch das Eigenlob. 

Schönes Wochenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trashman2 (15. März 2013)

Gnikder schrieb:


> Da die Tiere keine Lobby haben fahren die MTBler ja auch in der Dämmerung und im Dunklen und hebeln ihr DIMB Gesetze selbst außer Kraft.
> Jeder dreht es sich so wie er es braucht!
> 
> Fallen stellen egal gegen wen(Mensch oder Tier) ist hat mehr als nur eine Ordnungswidrigkeit. Aber selbst da haben die Tiere das nachsehen.
> ...



Ich gebe dir 100 % ig recht. Meine Erfahrung ist, dass insbesondere gegen die Sätze 4 und 5 der Trail Rules verstossen wird. 
Schon Fahrten, die zur abendlichen Stunde mit Beginn der Dämmerung beginnen, stellen einen Verstoss dar.
Wer an Leuten vorbeifährt, hat seine Geschwindigkeit zu reduzieren ggf. sogar anzuhalten..... Das ist das größte Problem.... wer macht das???
Wer hat eine Klingel an seinem MTB???  Freiwillige vor!

Sicher stellt das Aufstellen von Fallen keine Ordnungswidrigkeit dar, es erfüllt ganz klar den Straftatbestand. Es ist versuchte Tötung!

Ebenfalls ein schönes Wochenende.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (15. März 2013)

Zumindest versuchte schwere Körperverletztung.

Und ne klingel kommt der dieses Jahr ans Bike, egal obs gut ausschaut.oder nicht.

Ich hab aber auch ohne klingel bis jetzt keine Probleme mit wanderern gehabt.
Selbst auf wegen wo wir eigentlich nicht fahren sollten haben wir nie Ärger gehabt. Eher im Gegenteil, aber es kommt wohl auch aufs eigene auftreten an.


----------



## Trekki (15. März 2013)

trashman2 schrieb:


> Wer hat eine Klingel an seinem MTB???  Freiwillige vor!


Ich habe eine Klingel an jedem von meinen Rädern.
Wieso wird ein Drahtseil gespannt weil es andere nicht haben? Diese "ganzheitliche Betrachtung" verstehe ich nicht.

-trekki


----------



## trashman2 (15. März 2013)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> Zumindest versuchte schwere Körperverletztung.
> 
> Und ne klingel kommt der dieses Jahr ans Bike, egal obs gut ausschaut.oder nicht.
> 
> ...



Ich habe 4 MTB's und JEDES hat eine Klingel!!!!!!

Seit freundlich und höflich zu den Menschen ,  respektiert die Tier- und Umwelt und euch wird man auch freundlich begegnen.. zumindest bei den meisten der Menschen erfährt man so etwas, meine eigene Erfahrung. 
Denen, die uns grundsätzlich aus den "falschen" Gründen nicht mögen,
wird man es nie recht machen können.


----------



## trashman2 (15. März 2013)

Trekki schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Klingel an jedem von meinen Rädern.
> 
> -trekki


Sehr löblich ...


----------



## Gnikder (15. März 2013)

Klingel am MTB stellt keine Herausforderung. 
Macht bei dem Gewicht eh nichts mehr aus.
Überall anders reicht ein Bimmelimm. 
Obwohl das mach meistens die Situation schlimmer. Denn der Rechte springt nach links und der Linke nach rechts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trashman2 (15. März 2013)

Trekki schrieb:


> Wieso wird ein Drahtseil gespannt weil es andere nicht haben?
> 
> Diese "ganzheitliche Betrachtung" verstehe ich nicht.
> 
> -trekki



Werter Herr Kollege Diplom-Ingenieur,
warum Drahtseile gespannt werden, verstehe ich auch nicht.
Es ist feige, unter aller Sau und es gehört durch den Rechtsstaat
sanktioniert. 

Bei ganzheitlicher Betrachtung ist das gesamte Umfeld zu betrachten..
damit meinte ich lediglich, dass es auch mal gestattet sei, dass hier über Verhaltensreglen der MTbiker geschrieben werden darf und nicht nur über Gehirnamputierte Fallensteller... 

Viele Grüße
Dipl.-Ing. Jörg Adolph


----------



## trashman2 (15. März 2013)

Gnikder schrieb:


> Klingel am MTB stellt keine Herausforderung.
> Macht bei dem Gewicht eh nichts mehr aus.
> Überall anders reicht ein Bimmelimm.
> Obwohl das mach meistens die Situation schlimmer. Denn der Rechte springt nach links und der Linke nach rechts.



Deswegen sollen wir ja unsere Geschwindigkeit auf Schrittgeschwindigkeit reduzieren ggf. sogar Anhalten....  Satz 4 der DIMB Trail Rules


----------



## Pizzaplanet (15. März 2013)

Ich darf mich bei uns im Wald eh nicht daneben benehmen, dann komm ich nach Hause und der nette Mann mit der Flinte (Schwiegervater und Revierpächter) wird mir was erzählen.

Is bei uns allgemein son Problem da wir quasi egal wo wir hier rundherum fahren gehen entweder die Jäger, Revierpächter und Forstmitarbeiter kennen.
hat aber auch Vorteile, solange man sich benimmt kann man fast überall fahren.


----------



## PoliceCar (16. März 2013)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> ..., dann komm ich nach Hause und der nette  Mann mit der Flinte (Schwiegervater und Revierpächter) wird mir was  erzählen.


... kriegt seine Tochter eben nix mehr zum Essen ...


----------



## Ferkelmann (16. März 2013)

@Pizzaplanet: Ist es dann für Wild- und Forstschutz also nicht mehr so wichtig, wenn der Biker zum Bekannten-/Verwandtenkreis gehört?
Hört sich dann dich eher so an, daß hier feudale Eigeninteressen gepflegt und der Umweltschutz nur vorgeschoben wird.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (16. März 2013)

Wir machen nix kaputt, bauen nix einfach in den Wald, lassen keinen Müll irgendwo liegen und halten und z.B. auch von Futterplätzen fern.
Wenn wir was machen würden was einen stört würden wir das sofort gesagt bekommen.
Durch den pers Kontakt ist es halt einfach im Umgang, deshalb haben wir wohl nie Stress mit den Leuten.

Das ist aufm Dorf hält einfacher da jeder jeden kennt.


----------



## Trekki (3. September 2013)

Nicht nur bei uns gibt es Verrückte. klick


----------

